# :?: Java moss noob



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

I ordered some java moss from an online dealer and i was wondering whatthe best way to set it up was when i get it. I heard you need to take longerto acclimate a plant than a fish? Im not sure what that means exactly. And i was wondering if my room lighting and tank light that came with tank are going to be enough light. Also if my platies are going to eat it.. which i didn't think about


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm sure i'll hacked for this, But noramally I don;t acclimate plants, sometimes I may float the bag and add a some water to it from the tank "depending on the temp the plant comes and the tank temp"
I think java Moass is one of the hardest to kill off, I started with a little bit last year and ive gave some away and still have about 4 or 5 times what I brought home, nothing more then 40watt duel florcnet shop light.
I have noticed Platties will pick it at as do many of the fishses I have, but I wouldn;t really say eat it "hence why I pull out bits all the time from my tank they pull loose"
But i think they do nothing more then pull
"can't think of the name" off it to eat.
If you can get it attached to something so it won;t fall off without using anything that;s good, I like to use black tread and tie it on "not tight but nuff to hold the plant so it;s not pinching it" to small pieced of wood, ect ect.

Oh, when I pull the bit n pieces out of my tank that are pulled lose, stuck to tht efilter intake, hung up on what ever it is, I put them in a cotton candy bowl you get from wally world that sits on back of my tank and let it grow out, I add/chnge water in it like once a week or so, But i do keep it topped off with tank water.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Most plant keepers dip in a salt bath to prevent snails or any other nasties that may have come along from infesting your tank. Also want to make sure you don't introduce algae into your tank. Java moss is easy to keep and your tank light will be more than sufficient.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Don't worry, java moss grows even in a bucket.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Here is my bucket of pieces n stuff that get loose in my tank, gorws really well in it, just sits on back of the tank........


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

cool thanks for the info


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh i have another question.. do normal lightbulbs do anything for aquatic plants or do you need special ones? I have a reading lamp deal with a 25W bulb in I could position to shine in my tank(actually makes it look nicer too), would this help java moss at all?


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

Try to get flouro tubes. Java grows no matter what it seems and if you want "proper" lighting then get at least 2~4 watts per gallon, then you can grow about any plant you want! Good luck. I know this is an older post and that java is probably taking over your tank by now huh? LOL


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm interested in Java Moss myself. Just wondering, how much does it typically cost?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

$3.00-$5.00 per bunch depending on source.


----------

